# Drain Cables Today Versus 9 Years Ago



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Went on my last emergency service call this evening, damn if my cable got jammed in my drum. 

This cable isn't even 5 months old, bought it straight from Spartan and I've noticed that I've sprung the last 25' of the cable as it's whipping furiously like it got torqued too hard, now it's coiled a lot smaller than the drum itself.

How in the hell can this be, on a 4 month old cable? 

No way I use my equipment as often as some of the plumbers on here, and the last cable in this drum went almost 9 years with 3 kinks most of its life in the drum. But it worked, and it got used.

Now, I get 55' out in cable through the drain and it starts whipping so damn hard in the machine that it starts to kill the power/engaging the clutch to the machine.



Today, I ran out about 40' and coiled into a break in the line, got it stuck and had to reverse the motor to get back loose. Of course I only ran it in reverse just enough to free the machine. Once it got open, power fed the cable into the machine normally.

Next pass out, cable starts jamming in the drum and now the cable is fighting as it comes out of the machine. Tried another pass going slower, got out further and bam, I got nothing. 

Rather than sit out in this customer's yard and fight that cable out of the drum to reinstall it, I did the 

MOMENT OF DEFEAT

and packed my equipment up, no charge and said I lose. Machine is messed up and I'm going home, here's a guy that'll come out and get you open. 


It hurt, but with my health lately I'm not much for being a hero in jerking cables out of drums. Upper body isn't what it used to be. Plus there is no guarantee I'm getting that cable out of the drum like I want it to.

Having it back here at the shop will be the resolve, but if I yank that cable out of that drum and find the last 25-30 feet of that cable all coiled tight, 

should I demand a refund? Dispute a charge on the credit card? Demand a discount? Truly demand an answer from where I bought it? 


Or should I blame myself thinking I somehow in all my years did something out of the ordinary to get that last half of the cable twisted into hard curls because of some new "you have to treat your cable this way" attitude with running/operating your cables.


I'm not happy, and I'm not happy about what I'm going to find here soon with an almost $300 cable I cannot use past 50 feet on a 75' cable. 
'


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

One more reason to like sectionals...:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know if cables have gone down in quality because I've owned the same ones now for more than that long and haven't had the need to replace them.

I have never gone to a drain call and had to say "I lose". So long as the line is in good enough condition to be openable.

Perhaps it is the equipment you are selecting to use or user error.



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Went on my last emergency service call this evening, damn if my cable got jammed in my drum.
> 
> This cable isn't even 5 months old, bought it straight from Spartan and I've noticed that I've sprung the last 25' of the cable as it's whipping furiously like it got torqued too hard, now it's coiled a lot smaller than the drum itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Also, I did not vote in your pole because as usual it misses several obvious options.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with drum machines and certainly nothing wrong with Spartan machines. I haven't used a Spartan cable for probably 10 years. The cables I have right now came from Draincables Direct and are probably a year old, no problems whatsoever. Before that I had a cable from the Cable Center that was probably 6-8 years old and had at least 1,500 mainlines on it, maybe even 2,000. I got rid of it because it was limp and floppy but it was still usable. If it's coiled that tightly, I'm thinking something to do with the cable.






Paul


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Did the cable double up in the drum? or was it just stuck? I got a spartan 1065 and a 100. when that happens I just either throw it in reverse and the snake frees up or i will kick the arm of the machine and the snake comes out that way . then I try my best to straighten the kink. 
I clean alot of drains and my cable last me usually at the most 2 years and not cause of the kinks because it starts to get flimsey. If flimsey is a word:laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> There's nothing wrong with drum machines and certainly nothing wrong with Spartan machines. I haven't used a Spartan cable for probably 10 years. The cables I have right now came from Draincables Direct and are probably a year old, no problems whatsoever. Before that I had a cable from the Cable Center that was probably 6-8 years old and had at least 1,500 mainlines on it, maybe even 2,000. I got rid of it because it was limp and floppy but it was still usable. If it's coiled that tightly, I'm thinking something to do with the cable.
> 
> Paul




What size cable are you running in your 300 ?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

75' of 5/8" inner core in each drum. 







Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

This is total BS, this cable is so flimsy I can see why it got destroyed.


This cable is destroyed at the end of it, not the beginning, meaning it didn't see any work in the drain but rarely and I've never hit a clog past 50' with this cable, running 1.5", 2" or a 3" floor drain. 

The very beginning of the cable has a few slight bends but perfectly fine, and the cable continues almost 45' and straight as an arrow. It's just the end of this cable has to be cut off so it doesn't jam the machine up again.


Looks like I'm going to be cutting off 10' to 12' feet to make it a go... but what the hell is going to keep this from happening again?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you drain your drum and rinse the cable after use, then apply snake oil?

Looks like it sat in a puddle of drain cleaner and lost its temper...

The poll is flawed you left out improper cable care and operator error...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Do you drain your drum and rinse the cable after use, then apply snake oil?
> 
> Looks like it sat in a puddle of drain cleaner and lost its temper...
> 
> The poll is flawed you left out improper cable care and operator error...


 

You just answered a question you should know,


spartan cables are glazed with a off chrome/galvanized finish, the acid resistant covering they put on those cables.


I ran 6 drains on that cable this week, the last one didn't turn into money....


I don't clean that cable after every use and that is actually a very clean cable right now. 


I didn't put in installer error because I'm 100% positive that I was even more abusive to the cable that was in that machine for 8 years, and it didn't look like this one after 4 months.


Something is wrong with this cable and it's not the operator. If it was I'll admit it, but this cable should of never wiped out so quickly, no way.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> You just answered a question you should know,
> 
> 
> spartan cables are glazed with a off chrome/galvanized finish, the acid resistant covering they put on those cables.
> ...


 I don't know for sure but that kink that looks like a v  that might of been from you, thats a pretty bad kink looks like it doubled up in the drum .. you probably didn't pull back quick enough and thats why it twined up like that.what size was the cable? and what machine?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ap plumbing said:


> I don't know for sure but that kink that looks like a v  that might of been from you, thats a pretty bad kink looks like it doubled up in the drum .. you probably didn't pull back quick enough and thats why it twined up like that.what size was the cable? and what machine?


 
There's no doubt, it doubled up in the drum but I haven't done anything with this machine where I've hit anything where I had to fight it, ever. That's what is pissing me off about this whole situation.

I've been easier on this cable more than the last, and I was abusive to the last cable and it only had 3 kinks. 

Never did it do what this one did. I might video me taking my hand and showing how little it takes to bend this cable.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

So why are you showing everyone how you destroyed a good cable in only 4 months?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> So why are you showing everyone how you destroyed a good cable in only 4 months?


 



In about 2 months, when enough plumbers/drain cleaners have voted on the poll, 


I'll know if my time spent building this discussion was warranted, and already it's leaning towards cables being built cheaper.


I expected years out of this damn near $250+ cable, not months. How I wiped out the end of it on soft clogs is utter bullshi.t and this means if I buy another cable, it's going to happen again.

I'm not about to slow the machine down while cleaning, and I'm not going to start babying it either. It's a workhorse of a machine and until these cables went in it, it performed to full standard.


Plus, I was due for building a video. :laughing: 

If spartan calls me out (I won't be contacting them) then I know I've reached them the way it was meant to be. 

If you read any of my rants, I'm pro spartan on everything drain related. But sell me an expensive cable I trusted to be of high quality and I'm wiping it out in 4 months? 


I can count on both hands the number of cables I've wiped out in my day, and 7 of them were 1/4" open hook cables that were $18/piece. <<< What should I expect for $18 on a cable.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> YouTube - ‪DRAIN CABLE‬‏


 no disrespect:blink: just having fun:yes: but that snake kind of looks like your logo :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ap plumbing said:


> no disrespect:blink: just having fun:yes: but that snake kind of looks like your logo :laughing:


 
You're right! :thumbsup:


Tomorrow I'm going to cut it down to a 63' cable, the rest is good *but my 8 year cable out of that machine that came out looked better than this one at 4 months.*


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I dunno, I think Dunbar has ran enough cable in his life to know when something weird is going on. What kind of warranty do they have? Naturally they will want to put blame on user error but, as you say if you've used spartan products for years they should have a decent history of your purchases and thus experience. I'd say it's worth a call but first try to gather some history of your own to help defend your case. BTW I really didn't see a poll option I felt honest enough to check.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Was that 13/32" cable in a 300 or 100 drum? I'm thinking if it were in the 300 drum there would be way more chance of it flipping just because of the extra space.






Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> I dunno, I think Dunbar has ran enough cable in his life to know when something weird is going on. What kind of warranty do they have? Naturally they will want to put blame on user error but, as you say if you've used spartan products for years they should have a decent history of your purchases and thus experience. I'd say it's worth a call but first try to gather some history of your own to help defend your case. BTW I really didn't see a poll option I felt honest enough to check.


I'm sure the warranty is over as soon as you open the box the cable came in.  I didn't even bother to ask, just trusted the source.



rocksteady said:


> Was that 13/32" cable in a 300 or 100 drum? I'm thinking if it were in the 300 drum there would be way more chance of it flipping just because of the extra space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
100 drum that's an interchangeable to the 300 machine. You'd never get that cable to work right in a 300 drum. 

I noticed when I loaded this cable for the first time when I bought it, seemed awful flimsy from the last cable. 


Remember when you would load a drain cable onto a machine, and it would stay ridgid for like almost 5-7' out of the machine? The stiffer/harder that cable is the better it is inside a drain. You want it ridgid so it delivers torque to the end of the cable.

Otherwise you'll be springing into everything you clean.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What size pipe are you using that skinny little cable in?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have not bought a Spartan cable in over 10 years. My old man uses Ridgid, my cousin uses Spartan. I have been using Drain Cable Directs cable. They are made with true music wire, and always outlast the Spartan and Ridgid cables. The "Starshine" that spartan markets is just a gimmick.

My cable of choice from them for main lines is 3/4" opposite wound wire inner core.

After rereading the thread I realized you are talking about sink line cables, all the above statements still hold true. Just that for my Spartan 100 drum I use their 13/32 aircraft wire core cable. I never care much for running it with 100' lengths though. Always used 50' lengths, if it is a longer line we have a spare drum in the shop with 100' for the occasional trailer home with the 80' long 2" sink lines.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> What size pipe are you using that skinny little cable in?


 

1.5" 2" and the occaisional 3" floor drain. 








SewerRatz said:


> I have not bought a Spartan cable in over 10 years. My old man uses Ridgid, my cousin uses Spartan. I have been using Drain Cable Directs cable. They are made with true music wire, and always outlast the Spartan and Ridgid cables. The "Starshine" that spartan markets is just a gimmick.
> 
> My cable of choice from them for main lines is 3/4" opposite wound wire inner core.
> 
> After rereading the thread I realized you are talking about sink line cables, all the above statements still hold true. Just that for my Spartan 100 drum I use their 13/32 aircraft wire core cable. I never care much for running it with 100' lengths though. Always used 50' lengths, if it is a longer line we have a spare drum in the shop with 100' for the occasional trailer home with the 80' long 2" sink lines.


 


I'm cutting it down to 60', most times they always open under 30' so all the bad of that cable never even saw the drain.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Cables can be tricky You can have some bad batches. Trick is to break them in if you can? My Kitchen sink run is about 45 foot run then it hits the main. I run the cable for about 30 minutes forward and reverse takes the stress out of a new cable. We also Use Drain Cables Direct no issues :thumbsup:
Also WD40 them after every use My 3/8 50 feet cable can sit for months waiting to get used not many Kitchen sink calls we mostly do sewer calls


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

If I had my old cable of 8 years that came out of this very machine, you'd see that 8 years of use was easier on what you call 4 months with this one.


I remember busting bands on 1065 cables for spartan; if you wasn't careful you'd get your chins smashed by the spring tension, and the cable would self support over numerous feet, stiff as a wedding d***. These cables act like those garbage general wire cables. Flimsy as hell and good luck bearing down on a clog.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Cable is back in the machine*

I cut the cable at 55 feet, oiled it on the return and did some general cleanup of the machine. 2 drain calls came in for this week already.

Both I've been to, both are 2" lines serving kitchen/laundry tub setups, my specialty jobs that make the gravy real quick! :thumbsup:

My scrap truck is filling up with quite a few water heaters and steel as of late.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Cables can be tricky You can have some bad batches. Trick is to break them in if you can? My Kitchen sink run is about 45 foot run then it hits the main. I run the cable for about 30 minutes forward and reverse takes the stress out of a new cable. We also Use Drain Cables Direct no issues :thumbsup:
> Also WD40 them after every use My 3/8 50 feet cable can sit for months waiting to get used not many Kitchen sink calls we mostly do sewer calls


Breaking them in and oiling makes them last fo sho...

No such thing as acid resistant chrome...


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm wondering if you got that shop F'up?
A returned bad cable stuck back into its box, then get that supply house stocker that doesn't have a clue why the cable is in the corner setting there and puts it into the good stock!

I've had it happen more than plenty with faucets returned for missing parts, to get out on sight to open a taped box to find a screw, valve, or cover plate completely gone. 

It explains why I open everything that is taped closed.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*cable wear*

Good luck with Spartan most of the time they will say its user error. So dont plan on any warranty.But if you buy something else from them they might give you a free cable call your sales rep


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

3Peasdrain said:


> Good luck with Spartan most of the time they will say its user error. So dont plan on any warranty.But if you buy something else from them they might give you a free cable call your sales rep


 
Now that the cable is 55', I can still use it but I'll post pictures if it coils up again at the end. Cable is way too pliable and it's more pliable than the one that came out.

Kinda wish I would of worked my older cable and try to bend the kinks out (no heat) but that can be a losing cause most times.

8 years was a long time but it wasn't being used as much. Lately, it's almost every week, 2-4 times a week. A good thing...


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I used my tana cables for years ,now I use drain cables direct.The cable on my big gorlitz has been on over 3 yrs and the 100' cable on my m661 sink machine has been on so long I cant remember (over 5 or 6 yrs)(with the open reel machines I can see my cables and keep them oiled with wd 40 or any other cheap spray oils) the cables I go thru regular are the 1/4 inch by 50 on my little gorlitz, the only closed reel machine I have, I use maybe 3 or 4 of them a yr on tubs an sink arms they seem to kink more but I use that macine more than the others !!!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

i ger my cables from the cable center. i have noticed the last two 3/8" cables i got i noticed they are not as stiff as they used to be. Also I think Spartan now has it's manufacturing in China.


----------

